# HUmminbird 999ci hd si combo - White Boxes?



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Just bought and installed a Humminbird 999ci hd si combo this last week and got to try it out this last weekend. I am a former Lowrance user. I decided on Humminbird watching LLA's success with them and the Humminbird side imaging seemed more affordable. I also like the one transducer for all option.

The white boxes on the side of the screen for depth and data really bother me by taking up allot of screen space. Is there a way to make them see through or move them? I asked the guys at Bass Pro and they couldnt figure it out.

My down imaging was not showing hardly anything when I knew I was over a tree on the sonar. I did not mess with the down imaging settings. They were at default.

Is there a good Humminbird guy on 2Cool that can help me out? I dont have allot of time on the water to waist trying to figure out issues with my electronics.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

From what i understand from other who have a HB it cant be removed. Here is a good website with tons of good info on how to use them

http://www.bbcboards.net/humminbird-sonar-gps/


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

I think you can remove them on the 1199 on any screen but on 899/999 you can only remove them from the side imaging screen. I have mine turned off on the side imagine screen...I think it only shows temperature and one other thing in the lower corner.

I think the answer is: menu button twice, go to SONAR heading, tab down to SI readouts, change from ON to OFF

Here are some setup notes I made on mine:

Best thing you can do to figure out the proper settings, on any screen whether it be down, side, or sonar, move the cursor to stop the screen. Now play around with your settings until you get the picture youâ€™re looking for. Then hit exit and continue on.

*Split position moves the split line right of left, donâ€™t know if the 998 has this*

*Side Imaging*

*SI Range* -Unless you are needing to scan large areas, keep the SI Range to around 3 to 4 times the depth. You will get better images this way and if you are using the 800khz, it should really be around 2.5 times the depth. I like to break those rules and run between 40' and 150'.

*Chart Speed* â€" Match boat speed or a little slower

*SI Sensitivity* - Up 1 or 2 notches from default (Will very according to bottom hardness), usually 11 - 12. With a harder bottom, 8 â€" 10, Deeper = more sensitivity, shallower = less sensitivity

*SI Enhance* â€" Sensitivity is above, *contrast*, around 10, maybe 11. *Sharpness* makes fish jump out, a higher setting make fish jump up but the rest gets grainy

*Contrast* - 10 (anywhere from 9-11 looks good)

*Sharp* - Off or Low (really gets grainy above low), med will help find fish

*Side Imagining Frequency* â€" 455 kHz, if you need a lot of more detail, switch to 800 KHz to get more detail such as fish in a brush pile, Turn 83khz off for faster processing and recording. I personally use only 200hz sonar, i donâ€™t mess around with 83. It seems to cut my chart speed in half when i switch to 83 or 200/83.

*Down Imaging*

*Down Imaging Width*: Use Wide setting, narrow for more detail under the boat and in the water column. Wide for more detail out to the sides and on the bottom, 1.5x the depth.

*Chart Speed* - match boat speed

*Sensitivity* â€" 11 to 12

*DI Enhance* â€" Sharpness, low to Med, Sensitivity as above, Contrast around 10

*2D Sonar*

*Chart Speed* â€" close to boat speed to 1.5 boat speed

*Color of returns* â€" Red strong, blue weak, red means under boat.

*Sensitivity* â€" 8 to 10

*Switchfire* - Clear (less than 10'), crank up sensitivity and chart speed in Clear Mode, Max - (In Deeper Water)

*Imagining Frequency* â€" 83 for really deep, otherwise 200 kHz

*Color Pattern* â€" original palette

*Temp graph* - shows a black line for average temp, on

If you haven't found it, there is a good Humminbird users site and always remember, youtube is your friend...many tutorials there. That is where most of the above info came from.

http://forums.sideimagingsoft.com/index.php?PHPSESSID=2qpbrnbshggl1rko722teg1k45&


----------

